# تصميم تربينات الرياح- رسالة ماجستير



## عبدالعزيز خفاجي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

الخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته.

أرجو منكم التكرم بمساعدتي في رسالتي التي عنوانها.

تصميم تربينات الرياح بالاضافة لتصميم مزارع التربينات.

ولكم كل الاحترام

أخوكم عبدالعزيز خفاجي


----------



## عيسى ابراهيم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*اود المساعده*

السلام عليكم
انا اسمي عيسى ابراهيم، مهندس ميكاترونكس من الجامعه الهاشميه في الاردن.
لقد لفتني موضوعك لانني مهتم بهذا المجال ويوجد لدي بعض الافكار المطورة في هذا المجال فاذا كنت جاد بهذا الموضوع وليس بغاية التخرج فقط بل بغاية البحث العلمي فانا على اكمل الاستعداد للمساعده.

×××××××××××××××
عذرا يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------

